
Refinement-based approach to reasoning of optimized reactive systems - mrefj
http://www.ccs.neu.edu/home/pete/research/cav-2015-skipping.html
======
PaulHoule
Nice submission, but it should be just "Refinement-based approach to reasoning
of optimized reactive systems" and not start with "Show HN". For some reason,
people feel compelled to put "Show HN" at the beginning of ordinary posts.

